# The Holy Bible KJV - free ebook!



## Mark Walter

I recently obtained my first electronic book reader, a new Sony eReader PRS-T1. For me, this was a good buy, since it does a nice job of displaying both PDF and ePub files, in addition to playing MP3s. Despite all the free ebooks out there, I had trouble finding a decent quality KJV Bible with bookmarks for individual books of the Bible. I did see several KJV Bibles that were commercial, ranging from $4.00 to $27.00; however, it didn't seem right for anyone to be making a profit off of the KJV electronic text. I compiled this ebook for my own use; however, after seeing that it actually worked on my reader, I decided to share. It's currently converted to both ePub (Nook and Sony eReader) as well as Mobi (Kindle). If anyone would like it in a different electronic reader format, just notify me. The text used is actually the revised 1769 edition of the KJV 1611 Bible, obtained from the Printable KJV website. I have not had the opportunity to proofread the text beyond what was already accomplished by the original moderator of the Printable KJV. If you notice any typographical (or other) errors, please contact me, and I'll put the corrections in place. This edition does include the KJV Tranlslator's Preface to the Reader, as well as the Epistle Dedicatory. I used the cover of the original 1611 ed. KJV Bible for the ebook cover; if anyone has a better suggestion or graphic for a cover, let me know.

The Holy Bible, KJV (epub)

The Holy Bible, KJV (mobi)


----------

